# FMAT: Kali Pekiti-Tirsia or Dan Inosanto



## Clark Kent (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kali Pekiti-Tirsia or Dan Inosanto
By ochezburgess - 07-04-2011 02:59 AM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

*Iam trying to find out, which style of Kali is the most comprehensive ?  So far I have narrowed it down to two systems.  Pekiti-Tirsia Kali and Dan Inosanto's system of kali.  Iam a beginning student just starting out and I want to join the best possible system.  What Iam after is street applicable defense.  I want to learn an art that I can't find just on the street courner.  I have heard so many things about both systems. I.ve heard that Pekiti-Tirsia is the most complete system in existance.  Dan Inosanto's system is highly commercialized and to me that is a very big red flag.  I want to start training in a system that will have me learning and improving for the rest of my life.  I have also heard alot about FC (Filipino Combatives) which I hear is a blend of all the Filipino systems.  I have also heard alot about the Sayoc knife system which sounds a little far out, because I probably wont always have a knife on me and if I do use that system it is obvious that my assailant wont survive, so I'll be on trial for murder.  I presently live here in the L.A. area.  Can anybody clue me in on this one?  I want the most comprehensive Kali out there, is there such a thing?   *


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------



## ptksmfla (Aug 4, 2017)

PTK-SMF Los Angeles


----------



## ptksmfla (Aug 4, 2017)

www.ptksmfla.com


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 4, 2017)

I really don't think this is about comprehensiveness, but rather what is going to work, both in general and for you personally.  I have trained Lacoste-Inosanto Kali in the past, as well as Modern Arnis and a little bit of Sayoc Kali.  I train Pekiti Tirisia Kali now.  Having trained other systems under high level instructors and having attended seminars with the likes of Guro Dan, Tuhon Waid, Tim Hartman, Tom Kier, etc. I would say that PTK is definitely where I would go if I was in your shoes.  

This is not to take anything away from Guro Dan. The man is a living legend, as humble as you will ever find, and I have ZERO to say about him that is bad.  The reason for my saying that I would go with PTK is that it is a true system in that everything jibes together.  Later material in the system builds on earlier material in a way that is both logical and consistent, and nothing is taught that cannot directly be used full speed.  In fact, I understand how to use the techniques I was taught in other FMA systems far better now that I train in PTK than I did previously.

There are a few options for you in the LA area within the Pekiti Tirisa Kali Global Organization, and I would heartily recommend checking them out. 

Instructors | PTK-SMF


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 4, 2017)

ptksmfla said:


> www.ptksmfla.com


The post you're replying to is several years old -- but that's cool.  Maybe you can tell us a little about yourself and why you feel this is the answer to their question?


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 4, 2017)

Ha!  I replied to the post as well. Didn't notice the date! LOL


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thread necromancy can be a good thing... your post actually had information that might help someone.  Not just a link or name.

Martial Talk....  Talk...  Hey, it's not Martial List.  Maybe we're supposed to like exchange info...


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 4, 2017)

jks9199 said:


> Thread necromancy can be a good thing...




Necromancer | Politics Forum.org


----------

